# What If People Treated Physical Illness Like Mental Illness?



## ThoughtOnFire (Feb 10, 2015)

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/11/13/mental-illness-physical-i_n_6145156.html


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

A+


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2015)

Still love this lol


----------



## KJames (Feb 29, 2016)

Awesome


----------

